

For the first time, Australian surgeons transplant “dead” hearts into patients - grej
http://www.salon.com/2014/10/24/for_the_first_time_ever_australian_surgeons_transplant_dead_hearts_into_patients/

======
FranOntanaya
The Guardian article linked there has more info:
[http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/oct/24/dead-
hearts-t...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/oct/24/dead-hearts-
transplanted-into-living-patients)

